# downgrade ZFS to UFS2



## fluca1978 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all,
I suspect I know the answer, however I'd like to ask. On my laptop I'm running ZFS and maybe the filesystem is too much expensive for my needs, so I'd like to know if there is a way to _downgrade_ to UFS2. I guess there is no way apart a clean backup/format/reinstall, but maybe someone has a trick for this...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2011)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> so I'd like to know if there is a way to _downgrade_ to UFS2.


There isn't any.



> I guess there is no way apart a clean backup/format/reinstall, but maybe someone has a trick for this...


Nope. Backup/re-partition/restore backup.


----------

